# Seek and ye shall find !



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

With the high water my choices for today were originally a farm pond or city park but I was tired of Fishing still water so I headed out seeking clear running water. I'm certain I drove 100 miles and looked at a dozen streams and FINALLY!
The water was high and not crystal clear but it was the best I've seen in at least a week or more.
The bite was good for Wbass and saugeyes on flukes and curly tails fished extremely fast . Ripping the bait and letting it hang in the current on a tight line was the ticket today.
Ended up with about 10 saugeyes and 25 Wbass for the day .





























Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Pix aren't showing up


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Dedication! Good job


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Pix aren't showing up


 Well, you'll just have to take my word on it  but it was a Great day !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

You are not human man !!!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Very, very nice. Good to see someone else getting out in a flow in these conditions although you are kicking my butt in numbers


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> With the high water my choices for today were originally a farm pond or city park but I was tired of Fishing still water so I headed out seeking clear running water. I'm certain I drove 100 miles and looked at a dozen steams and FINALLY!
> The water was high and not crystal clear but it was the best I've seen in at least a week or more.
> The bite was good for Wbass and saugeyes on flukes and curly tails fished extremely fast . Ripping the bait and letting it hang in the current on a tight line was the ticket today.
> Ended up with about 10 saugeyes and 25 Wbass for the day .
> ...


Terry, im speechless.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Terry, im speechless.


100 miles...........He had the itch that would'nt go away


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Can't keep up......


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This is useless without a specific location, exactly every color and weight of the baits used.
Its been slow around here for awhile. J/K.
Good report and nice take.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome report, beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice haul! Those saugeye look tasty!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great trip Garhtr! I think ODNR is gonna start basing there stocking numbers off of you and fishslim...


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work Garhtr! Beauties! What kind of rod? Ive been tossing around the ideas of getting a saug jigging rod. Was thinking a light medium x-fast would toss those jigs nicely.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

brandonw said:


> Nice work Garhtr! Beauties! What kind of rod? Ive been tossing around the ideas of getting a saug jigging rod. Was thinking a light medium x-fast would toss those jigs nicely.


 I probably shouldn't give advise on spinning equipment, I don't do a lot of spin- fishing and I only own two rods. The one I use the most is a 7' 6" bps micro-light and it is probably less than ideal for what I use it for. Its a good rod but not really the best for heavier jigs and larger lures
I've been kicking around the idea of purchasing a different rod that can handle a heavier lure and jigs a little better for saugeye/ Sm fishing.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks and Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

garhtr said:


> I probably shouldn't give advise on spinning equipment, I don't do a lot of spin- fishing and I only own two rods. The one I use the most is a 7' 6" bps micro-light and it is probably less than ideal for what I use it for. Its a good rod but not really the best for heavier jigs and larger lures
> I've been kicking around the idea of purchasing a different rod that can handle a heavier lure and jigs a little better for saugeye/ Sm fishing.
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks and Good luck and Good Fishing !


That's funny because I've owned medium power rods and always find them too stiff for my liking, I always come back to my 7' UL. I enjoy throwing small, lighter jigs and it does the job extremely well. This is why I also thought maybe a 6'6"-7' ML XF might still give me the ability to throw lightweight baits but also help with the hooksets that I don't get with my UL. Was thinking about a St. Croix/Fenwick type.

I'm standing by to hear any feedback to your question...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

brandonw said:


> That's funny because I've owned medium power rods and always find them too stiff for my liking, I always come back to my 7' UL. I enjoy throwing small, lighter jigs and it does the job extremely well. This is why I also thought maybe a *6'6"-7' ML XF Was thinking about a St. Croix/Fenwick type.*
> I'm standing by to hear any feedback to your question...


 I'm thinking the exact same thing. My micro-lite is a little too soft for throwing husky-jerks and jigs over 1/8 oz and I always worry about the hook set especially with saugeyes, they have that tough bony mouth.
I really like that Bps rod when the water is slower and clear and I can down-size my bait but many times on lakes I find myself throwing larger husky-jerks and x- raps or in high rivers heavier jigs and it's not ideal. I'll probably purchase a new rod later this summer to prepare for some fall lake night fishing, I'm also thinking about switching to braid or Floro and a decent reel. ?? But I still need to do a little research and would love to hear what others think also.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I'm thinking the exact same thing. My micro-lite is a little too soft for throwing husky-jerks and jigs over 1/8 oz and I always worry about the hook set especially with saugeyes, they have that tough bony mouth.
> I really like that Bps rod when the water is slower and clear and I can down-size my bait but many times on lakes I find myself throwing larger husky-jerks and x- raps or in high rivers heavier jigs and it's not ideal. I'll probably purchase a new rod later this summer to prepare for some fall lake night fishing, I'm also thinking about switching to braid or Floro and a decent reel. ?? But I still need to do a little research and would love to hear what others think also.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


My favorite multi species rod is my 7ml premier. I use it for dipping crappie all the way up to tossing trap baits for bass/eyes. Precorms best tossing 1/8 oz jigs or working #10 sizehuskie jerks/stickbaits


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice catch in very tough conditions!


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> My favorite multi species rod is my 7ml premier. I use it for dipping crappie all the way up to tossing trap baits for bass/eyes. Precorms best tossing 1/8 oz jigs or working #10 sizehuskie jerks/stickbaits


Yes! that's exactly what I wanted to hear because that's exactly what I want to use it for. Light enough to throw 1/16oz jigs a good distance but stiff enough to work a size 8/10 HJ. Good, now I feel better about getting one and a st croix premier is exactly what I was looking at. Thanks for the response. I think that, with my favorite powerpro super slick 15lb braid, should be a deadly multi-species outfit. I guess we'll find out!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

brandonw said:


> Yes! that's exactly what I wanted to hear because that's exactly what I want to use it for. Light enough to throw 1/16oz jigs a good distance but stiff enough to work a size 8/10 HJ. Good, now I feel better about getting one and a st croix premier is exactly what I was looking at. Thanks for the response. I think that, with my favorite powerpro super slick 15lb braid, should be a deadly multi-species outfit. I guess we'll find out!


Ya that will be perfect... If you have issues throwing the smaller 1/16 0z stuff maybe just step down to 10# but being the super slick you should be good!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and imo I messed up getting a small reel for it. I should have gone 2000/2500 size rather them 1000 but man it's a good jig stick!


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh and imo I messed up getting a small reel for it. I should have gone 2000/2500 size rather them 1000 but man it's a good jig stick!


I think those are shimano sizes. I'm guessing the pflueger president equivalent is a 6920/6925 right? I have a 6930 sitting around that I was planning on using.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yepp


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya that will be perfect... If you have issues throwing the smaller 1/16 0z stuff maybe just step down to 10# but being the super slick you should be good!


What kind of leader are you using with braid-- mono or floro ??


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

garhtr said:


> What kind of leader are you using with braid-- mono or floro ??


I only use a leader when I'm fishing very clear water or working blade an trap baits to prevent line tangling with hooks.
Clearwater=10-15# floro. Blade baits=anything stiff. I've used floro an Berkley big game


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

garhtr said:


> With the high water my choices for today were originally a farm pond or city park but I was tired of Fishing still water so I headed out seeking clear running water. I'm certain I drove 100 miles and looked at a dozen streams and FINALLY!
> The water was high and not crystal clear but it was the best I've seen in at least a week or more.
> The bite was good for Wbass and saugeyes on flukes and curly tails fished extremely fast . Ripping the bait and letting it hang in the current on a tight line was the ticket today.
> Ended up with about 10 saugeyes and 25 Wbass for the day .
> ...


dude your a killa !


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

garhtr said:


> I probably shouldn't give advise on spinning equipment, I don't do a lot of spin- fishing and I only own two rods.


Let's be clear...no one, and I mean no one, should own only two rods. ;o)
Ten is the minimum. They'll give you something to look at and keep you busy cleaning them, re-stringing all with much admiration.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Hook N Book said:


> Let's be clear...no one, and I mean no one, should own only two rods. ;o)
> Ten is the minimum. They'll give you something to look at and keep you busy cleaning them, re-stringing all with much admiration.


I only own Two spinning rods 
I own many many fly rods, toooo many according to my wife.
I have probably spin fished more days this season than I have in the last 10 years combined, it has been enjoyable but makes for a tough decision, another fly rod or new spinning rod , maybe both 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> Let's be clear...no one, and I mean no one, should own only two rods. ;o)
> Ten is the minimum. They'll give you something to look at and keep you busy cleaning them, re-stringing all with much admiration.


Heck, I only own 3 combos all together. Would've been 4 but I just sold one. I'm not real big on buying a ton of them.


----------

